# 28 down, 4 more to go!!!



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I got lucky today and checked off #28 from my personal list of all 32 recognized species of North American ducks.

The much talked about and contreversial (sp?) Utah Wood Duck.










Sorry for the crummy picture (cell phone), the big camera is OOC.

Nice to check one off the list this year. You can't tell from the picture but it's a nice mature bird, in good shape, minus the obligatory shot up wing (just for you Jeff). He'll look good on the wall. With that "list" bird out of the way, I may have to get out after them once more, when it's "on purpose", but after that I think I can hang up my "woody" hat, and focus on the divers again.

Later,
Kev


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

What are the 32 birds on the list?


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

PS good work on the Woody. He looks sharp!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like that one should mount up nice!


----------



## brtwf (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Nice bird.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Lets see if I can remember them all off the top of my head.

Puddlers-
Mallard
Black Duck
Wood Duck
Mottled Duck
Gadwall 
Widgeon 
Green Wing Teal
Blue Wing Teal
Cinnamon Teal
Shoveler 
Pintail

Divers-
Canvasback
Redhead
Greater Scaup
Lesser Scaup
Bufflehead
Common Goldeneye
Barrows Goldeneye
Common Merganser
Red Breasted Merganser
Hooded Merganser
Ruddy Duck
Ringneck Duck

Sea Ducks-
Common Eider
King Eider
Black Scoter
Surf Scoter
Whitewing Scoter
Long Tailed Duck
Harlequin

Tree ducks-
Fulvous Whistling Duck
Black-beillied Whistling Duck

I think that's them!

Later,
Kev


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very Nice! I'm jealous!

Which 4 do you have left to get?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats knocking one more off the list.It should look good on the wall. Man I need to start working on my list fast.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a hen woody this year myself. And if I know Tex, he's mounting her as we speak. :mrgreen:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job on the woody! The are beautiful birds! Based on that list I have over half but the other half seem a long ways out of reach! Great job!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats awesome and I love the list!! I imagine the last two you dont have yet... what are the four you dont have yet!? How many have on the wall??


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

After further review, I acutally have 6 left...

Black Duck
Mottled Duck
Common Eider
Black Scoter
Fulvous Whistling Duck
Black Bellied Whistling Duck

I currently have 56 mounts at last count. Probably half are on the wall. Back in the early days we had a local guy that would mount birds for $50, so I have a whole bunch that were done by him. They look like $50 birds. As of late I have been slowly replacing those birds with better quality birds, mostly done by Jeff Nelson aka Stuffinducks, with a few guest appearances by Tex-O-Bob.

That list is derrived from the offical Wildfowl Travelers Society list. It's kind of like Boon and Crocket for waterfolwers. You can check it out at www.wildfowltraveler.com It's a pretty neat deal that is jsut starting to take off. The societys are broken up into different levles, Puddler, Honker, Diver, Salty, and the biggie Master.

Right now I have the Diver. With the above ducks and a Specklebelly and a brant I'll have the Master. Definetly a fun goal to try for!!

Later,
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

The official list directly from the wildfowl traveler website complete with every bird for the Master...

DUCKS - 32 (Huntable Species)

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa



GEESE - 6 (Huntable Species)

Greater White-fronted Goose - Anser albifrons
Snow Goose - Chen caerulescens
Ross's Goose - Chen rossii
Canada Goose - Branta canadensis
Cackling Goose - Branta Hutchinsii
Brant - Branta bernicla

OTHER WATERFOWL- 2 (Huntable Species)

Sandhill Crane - Grus canadensis
Tundra Swan - Cygnus columbianus


Later,
Kev


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very cool, and 56 mounts.... wow. :shock:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Neat list. Couldn't help counting how many of the ducks and geese i've shot over the years. I ended up with 19 species of ducks, 4 of the geese and the sandhill and the swan. all of them in utah except the white front goose ( missed him and had to go to Texas to get one). I'd be interested to here how many some of you have harvested.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

You could do it like this. Kind of cool to see them checked off. All the ones in red I've taken.

DUCKS - 32 (Huntable Species)

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa

GEESE - 6 (Huntable Species)

Greater White-fronted Goose - Anser albifrons
Snow Goose - Chen caerulescens
Ross's Goose - Chen rossii
Canada Goose - Branta canadensis
Cackling Goose - Branta Hutchinsii
Brant - Branta bernicla

OTHER WATERFOWL- 2 (Huntable Species)

Sandhill Crane - Grus canadensis
Tundra Swan - Cygnus columbianus

Later,
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I hate to keep posting onmyself here, but I just remembered...

You can go on the wildfowl traveler sight (link above), and get a printed official list on waterproof paper or laminated. I actually have one in my blind bag, one at home and I had one blown up poster size for my trophy room.

And I am working on a fundraiser that is the "band" equivilant of "the list"... more details later!

Later,
Kev


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great life list Kev.

I seen Black Scoter, Black Duck, and Common Eider all in the same flock three weeks ago, Cape Cod MA.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep! East Coast is on the agenda for 2010-11. Had plans this year, but gladly backed them up, due to some incredibly good luck and a huge portion of carma on the part of my partner in crime and obsession with "the quest".

But next year their in trouble!!

Later,
Kev


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> Yep! East Coast is on the agenda for 2010-11. Had plans this year, but gladly backed them up, due to some incredibly good luck and a huge portion of carma on the part of my partner in crime and obsession with "the quest".
> 
> But next year their in trouble!!
> 
> ...


I am booking Massachusetes, Massachew****z, Massahtwosits...ah MA for Thanksgiving weekend 2010.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Gaston said:


> Neat list. Couldn't help counting how many of the ducks and geese i've shot over the years. I ended up with 19 species of ducks, 4 of the geese and the sandhill and the swan. all of them in utah except the white front goose ( missed him and had to go to Texas to get one). I'd be interested to here how many some of you have harvested.


I have taken everything except for the whistling ducks, black duck, mottled duck, white wing, black scoter, harli, and the eiders.

Alaska is on the itinerary for next year, so hopefully I can check off a few more of those salty ducks


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

AK can be the spot for seaducks! Definetly the more liberal limits, with 4 per species per season. Eiders can be tough, unless your in the right spot. Island X is the spot for Kings,a nd it sounds like Adak is the best location for even a slim chance at a common. Give Tim bouchard a call with Alaskan Wildfowl Adventures. He can definetly hook you up with a few of the ones that you need.

Later,
Kev


----------

